# Way to go Charlie!!



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey! sign me up!

Excerpt from Brockton Enterprise

_Brockton Lt. Charles Lincoln retired from from the Brockton force Jan. 15th and from his full-time job of three years as Security Director at the Plymouth County Jail on Jan 23rd, combining the two salaries to get the *$130,000 *pension for the rest of his life._

:shock:

What do you kids think of this one?
:roll:
p.s. Yes he held both position concurrently.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I thought that was called double dipping the state retirement.???
It still doesn't beat the 5ft 5in midget from U/ass who will receive about a million for stepping down and 300,000 annually for doing jack shit which also included living expenses. This shows an abuse to the system. Its funny the state bitched and moaned about funding a new contract to state employees but this double dipping is ok :evil: :F: P: :2c:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

State retirement? One is city and the other is county. Maybe not the right thing but I don't think it's the state retirement system.

Reminds me of a Mansfield Chief (Earls) was chief and head of security for then Great Woods Performing Arts Center. Got a hefty annual salary from both, until his highly publicized departure from both.


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Hats off to this guy. Either he was a real good worker or a better scam artist :shock:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

The article stated the City of Brockton will tansfer like $60,000+ per year into the Plymouth County Ret. fund. As for the Brockton P.D. he took off 170 days from work in his last year. It was unused comp and sick time.
Nothing illegal at all, just another example of POLITICAL advantage through a Sheriff's office.
:-k


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

=D> I'm glad for him, he saw a loop hole in the system and took advantage of it. Hopefully he won't be one of those poor bastards who kick the bucket a few years after retirement.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Gil said:


> Reminds me of a Mansfield Chief (Earls) was chief and head of security for then Great Woods Performing Arts Center. Got a hefty annual salary from both, until his highly publicized departure from both.


Yeah...We're not allowed to mention the "E" word around these parts anymore! :-$


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

"He's 'da Man!!"


----------

